# Hardstyle Holland - SPL Scrapheap.



## Tannoy (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are some pictures from Holland.
I live in a small renthouse nearby Amsterdam.

just about 3 years ago this was what you will see and listen to.





















































































then my tv went to sleep forerver and the company profided me with a smaller lcd screen.
smaller and hooked on a wall, so smaller and further away.




























as you might see, there is a bigger subwoofer between the frontspeakers then the TS8 wich was placed in a corner on the otherside of the room.



















and then the real adventure started, obtaining some PA cabinets to use the driver and build a residential model for it... 
to do this i had to find a nice driver, offcourse a Tannoy DC driver, a driver with the original T/S parameters. so the planning could start without the drivers in hand..
this was a few months ago....

first a started with 3 times a 12 inch dual concentric, to use as front and center.










as you can see, the 12" on the right side is standing on a Rel subwoofer.
the Rel acompanies the frontspeakers, a bit overkill...

speaking of overkill,....
the 'new' frontspeakers arived.










and the front moved to the back...










so the new front lookes like this.










and the overall view...










just arived...








:rofl:

and as you can see at the surroundspeaker photo, there are some cables going up to the ceiling...

the lcd sceen seemed to small afterall, but a big tv is big bugs..!
and now i have some holes in the ceiling, a few for the beamer and a view for the automatic screen..






































and now i have to go and do something, i will contineu posting tonight...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice setup, I really like the look of the Tanoys. They are a nice sounding speaker, even their PA speakers are decent. We have some Tanoy Panthers at our church that we use in a road system that still sound great given they are over 20 years old.


----------



## Tannoy (Oct 31, 2009)

The speakers are all from the 'Wildcats' live performance speakers.









it sounds really stunning, a nice thick bass but not booming...
music and movies are a real threathment to the ear.
and the life-like SPL is just amazing, such brute force without braking down or cracking orso...
when my onw cabinets are finished it will also look stunning.
sometime i get a bit of a junkyard-feeling, but its fine for the time beiing.
a have the other setup, the Sensys DC setup, as a spare....

it is hooked on a Marantz sr8300 and the source is a HDX-1000 media tank.
a stil have Denon players, but they only collect dust!! 

Marvin.


----------



## Tannoy (Oct 31, 2009)

The pepperpot tweeter.










and the new tullipwave.










12 inch DC










12" x-over










blowing out a lighter with a THX intro on Indiana Jones, i tuned the sub differend now.
it does not do this anymore.
it could sound a bit cracking, all the pictures and video's are made with a phone...




if there are any problems with the size of the pictures, i dont know why photobucket saves the pictures in different sizes...... 
please let me know, or the mods may change it.
i really dont know how....


----------



## Machismo (Oct 29, 2009)

Tannoy said:


> The pepperpot tweeter.
> 
> and the new tullipwave.


They look pretty unique. I wonder how they sound.


----------



## Tannoy (Oct 31, 2009)

they sound like this, ... :hsd:


----------



## Tannoy (Oct 31, 2009)

the other side of the room...


----------



## STMY (Nov 15, 2009)

Marvin! Awsome! I also have some 15" Tannoy at the front. (even a bit bigger cabinats: 175 litres each) My big dream: 15 inch dualconcentric all around. But then I have to move or add another floor to my house. 

The development of your system shows the design of 5.1 with the .1 just as optional incase of lack of low-end. With the big ones at the front, you'll never need a sub. :blink:


----------



## Tannoy (Oct 31, 2009)

15" all around the room, who wouldnt want that....?? :rubeyes:


----------

